# Failed FET when will AF arrive after stopping cyclogest?



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Well think the subject says it all.

I've just had FET and it failed.  This was my first transfer as when I did the ICSI last year all my embryos were frozen due to OHSS.  Therefore I'm very gutted and a bit lost for what will happen.

I've to now stop my tablets and cyclogest pessaries and wondered how long it should take for AF to arrive.

Can anyone tell me please.

thanks

Yx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yogi ,
I am sorry to hear of your BFN  
Your AF will proberbly arrive in a day or 2 of stopping the cyclogest.
Love
Freespirit
x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Freespirit the BFN is hard and its hard to believe that the next FET will work when this one didn't.  Not looking forward to this AF thats for sure.

Love

Yx


----------

